# Forenbersicht > Surffotografie >  >  Alternativen zur GoPro / Wintersurf Schnberg

## krizz123

Hallo!

Fr alle die berlegen sich ne gopro zu kaufen oder auch nicht, da diese wie ich find nicht sehr alltagstauglich ist:

Sony dsc-tx5: klein, wasserdicht, stofest, bis -10 frostfest, bis 10bilder/sec etc.

Testvid ( is so schmal, da hochkant gefilmt und das vid dann gedreht wurde..):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqicO..._order&list=UL

die quali der aufnahmen find ich sehr gut, zumal kaum licht vorhanden war, nchstes mal wird im normalformat getest, mit richtigen wellen..

habt ihr noch ideen zu gopro-alternativen?

gruss, k

----------


## Max486

Hallo,

du musst mal bei tonix schaun, die haben noch ne andere Cam im Progamm die Vergleichbar ist. 

Alltagstauglichkeit ist denke ich hier kein Mastab weil es eine Helm Actioncam ist. Sicherlich nicht fr Fotos auf ner Familienfeier oder im Garten geeignet. Wrde da auch stren weil du in jedem Bild die Krmmung des Weitwinkels hast. Also die essentielle Frage: Solls nur die Helmkamera fr Sport sein, ja oder nein.

Ich hatte die Cam im letzten Urlaub dabei und bin sehr zufrieden von der Aufnahmequalitt und Handhabung. Mittlerweile gibt es auch ein LCD-Display im Zubehr damit man auch aus der Hand Filmen kann.

Wenn du die Cam nicht im Wasser verwenden willst dann tut es sicherlich auch das Modell was du angesprochen hast. Bltter mal ltere Newsbeitrge durch. Da ist irgendwo eine andere Kompaktkamera vorgestellt die sogar Highspeedvideoaufnahmen mit 60 Bildern die Sekunde macht. In Verbindung mit Aquapack sicherlich auch am Wasser benutzbar nur nicht als Helmkamera.

----------

